# The more NT you get, the more you leave your basement, the more you see that blackpill is overexxagerated



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls. 

I personally know a guy (not my friend but i know him) and he is average, not tall, not muscular (has a good smile that's it) but he's extremely popular, funny, goes to all the music festivals and is 150% NT. The chicks here goes crazy for this dude, he get to fuck so many hot woman you just cant believe. And he's not the only one, i know a lot of other dudes who is really just average but get so many girls because of social skills/popularity/status.

Honestly, the more i leave the basement the more i see that blackpill is such an overexxagerated theory. Let's be honest that pretty much everyone in the blackpill community is not NT, lack social skills, and doesn't go out that much.

A personal friend of mine (she's gorgeous AS FUCK, PSL 6 AT LEAST) was showing me this guy that is not even close to be good looking, average to under average, but she said she goes crazy for him because he is funny as fuck and he is a really good dancer (i know the guy, he is in fact very funny and stands out in a group of people and he's an amazing dancer). He is like her crush. 

Tbh i think if you already got the knowledge here to know what you can do to softmaxxing, you should really try to work on your social skills/personality and pretty much everything else honestly instead of staying in this site mentally masturbating about male models and facial features.
Dont take that as an offense or something like that, just thought i should share this with you guys, i'm not very socially either and i'm trying to improve.

Blackpill is wrong in so many ways. Looksmaxxing is legit, but once you get the knowledge to know what you should do, just leave and go do other stuff with your life.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am undercover NT and I wish I didn't leave my celcell that much.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Once you venture off into the real world, slay etc, you can clearly see by the way people type who’s left their basement and who hasn’t. It’s bright as day.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

yup, it’s funny how all basement dwellers/non NT people are ALWAYS the ones saying “NT is cope” “personality doesn’t matter” “looks only matter to get a gf” 

KEEP CRYING FOR YOUR SUBHUMAN NEUROTRANSMITTERS AND SHIT CHILDHOOD


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 7, 2019)

for the first time ever, I say: shitthreadkillyourself


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 7, 2019)

Your right but the autists here will never understand this


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard 
No NT for your face


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 7, 2019)

the way ur worded it at first was kind of retarded but i know exactly what u mean. i saw exceptions to the blackpill all the fucking time when i got off this website and started going to public school again back in april.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your right but the autists here will never understand this


i love reiterating how over it is to looks copers 

and environmental copers.


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Nov 7, 2019)

i think most of us agree with this, just a few deluded copers who want to blame everything on their genetics, childhood, etc. Sure not everyone can be chad but we can all reach some level of success.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
> This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
> one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard
> No NT for your face


He's on the 3rd stage of the blackpill, Bargaining


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

This is literally reddit tier bluepill garbage and people are upvoting it.


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 7, 2019)

if you are average you can get some woman but if you are beautiful woman come to you all days


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
> This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
> one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard
> No NT for your face


Saying that decent looking guys can get good looking girls and have a lot of sex is nothing like saying you have a 3’4” leprechaun bald friend who pulls.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i love reiterating how over it is to looks copers
> 
> and environmental copers.


JFL so that's your game, well played I guess
you'll never touch a graypilled like me though, I'm the Qui-Gon Jinn of the manosphere


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
> This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
> one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard
> No NT for your face


I literally told you i know a LOT of dudes who are slayers and they're not good looking. Just average really.

And i was not overrating my female friend, i swear to you she's at least 6 psl.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Saying that decent looking guys can get good looking girls and have a lot of sex is nothing like saying you have a 3’4” leprechaun bald friend who pulls.


It was obviously an exaggeration mate, I was referencing those countless threads on 4chan where if you post anything about any kind of height struggle near insantaneously like four people will come in with some bullshit story about how they have a 5'6 friend who apparently is swimming in women
its the same fantasy as thinking some average looking dude is banging high PSL girls constantly. I will believe it when I see it. Doubt I'll ever see it.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
> This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
> one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard
> No NT for your face


Preach.
There is always that guy who knows a guy thats 5'3 but pulls girls like crazy. EVERY single Reddit post is bound to have this same trope in it when the topic is about height, face, etc. 
JFL tbh, J.F.L


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This is literally reddit tier bluepill garbage and people are upvoting it.


I'm done seriously. Not surprised tho.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> I literally told you i know a LOT of dudes who are slayers and they're not good looking. Just average really.
> 
> And i was not overrating my female friend, i swear to you she's at least 6 psl.


yeah mate I'm saying I don't believe you


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This is literally reddit tier bluepill garbage and people are upvoting it.


the bluepill is strong in this site because users are so young
your only value in life is your face, no amount of anecdotal evidence and biased observation will change that


KEy21 said:


> Saying that decent looking guys can get good looking girls and have a lot of sex is nothing like saying you have a 3’4” leprechaun bald friend who pulls.


That's not what OP said



> I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.





> he is average





> he get to fuck so many hot woman


it's just redpill garbage


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Preach.
> There is always that guy who knows a guy thats 5'3 but pulls girls like crazy. EVERY single Reddit post is bound to have this same trope in it when the topic is about height, face, etc.
> JFL tbh, J.F.L


as always you know exactly what's up rabbouni


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Preach.
> There is always that guy who knows a guy thats 5'3 but pulls girls like crazy. EVERY single Reddit post is bound to have this same trope in it when the topic is about height, face, etc.
> JFL tbh, J.F.L



So many fucking reddit bluepills in this amoeba IQ post

-Ugly guys get hot girls
-Just work on your personality bro
-Just be funny bro


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

yeah just interface with the world bro!


if you have the LOOKS to do so

personality/nt only come into play once you pass 2019 looks test ie being over 6'5ft psl 9 etc or else there is no point really or else you will be treated as a cumrag nocap


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Like I said in my OP. Read through the thread after 20 or so more replies. You’ll be able to tell clearly who’s left the basement and who hasn’t


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Like I said in my OP. Read through the thread after 20 or so more replies. You’ll be able to tell clearly who’s left the basement and who hasn’t


ad hominem


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> So many fucking reddit bluepills in this amoeba IQ post
> 
> -Ugly guys get hot girls
> -Just work on your personality bro
> -Just be funny bro


you forgot
-just be a good dancer bro
dance theory/dancepilled when?
I'm gonna invest the money I'm saving up for FUE HT into samba classes


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

LIFE IS Written in bone


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> It was obviously an exaggeration mate, I was referencing those countless threads on 4chan where if you post anything about any kind of height struggle near insantaneously like four people will come in with some bullshit story about how they have a 5'6 friend who apparently is swimming in women
> its the same fantasy as thinking some average looking dude is banging high PSL girls constantly. I will believe it when I see it. Doubt I'll ever see it.


It’s happening all around you everyday. Every single one of these people aren’t just making something up to make the OP feel better.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> as always you know exactly what's up rabbouni


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> ad hominem


It’s not intentional or directed at anyone. But when you speak contrary to reality it demonstrates a lack of understanding


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

'because he is funny as fuck and he is a really good dancer' jfl

funny = above 6ft
dancer = pct


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> It’s happening all around you everyday. Every single one of these people aren’t just making something up to make the OP feel better.


I'm involved in social shit all the time bro, I know a lot of 20s-30s men and I have never encountered this mystical 5'6 slayer
has it ever occured to you that the reason why people are so ready to share this bullshit "I know a guy" story is precisely because they intuitivey understand that such a thing would be hella rare and they're trying to convince people?
OP post a pic of your 6 PSL stacy friend, let's see, maybe I'm wrong? If you post her and people in this thread agree she's 6 PSL+, and then you post the dude and we agree he's average or below, I will believe you and grovel


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> yeah just interface with the world bro!
> 
> 
> if you have the LOOKS to do so
> ...


Dude shut the fuck up. I literally just told you what i see with my own eyes every single day. If you want to keep lying to yourself with muh blackpill, fine. You just dont want to accept that there's average guys out there slaying and you don't, you tell yourself that looks are everything and it's not your fault that you're still a virgin cause you was born with that face, instead of facing the fact that you lack social skills, so convenient right. If you dont want to leave your confort zone, alright man. I'm done.


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Dude shut the fuck up. I literally just told you what i see with my own eyes every single day. If you want to keep lying to yourself with muh blackpill, fine. You just dont want to accept that there's average guys out there slaying and you don't, you tell yourself that looks are everything and it's not your fault that you're still a virgin cause you was born with that face, instead of facing the fact that you lack social skills, so convenient right. If you dont want to leave your confort zone, alright man. I'm done.


Just leave this site then. No one's forcing you to stay here


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

*IF YOU DENY NT THEORY YOURE CLEARLY NOT NT AND WILL NEVER BE. 

NT WORKS WONDERS. BEING IN A CONSTANT CICRLE JERK LIKE PSL WHERE MUH LOOKS HOLD YOU BACK IS UTTER BULLSHIT. LEGIT KEEP CRYING FOR OP. ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCED HAD FUN WITH FRIENDS IRL OR HAS GONE TO PARTIES OR MUSIC FESTS KNOWS NT THEORY IS LEGIT. 

YOU CAN CRY FOR THEIR LOOKS ALL YOU WANT BUT THEY DONT KNOW WHAT A MEDIAL CANTHUS IS. AND THATS OKAY. YOU COPE BY OBSESSING ABOUT FACIAL AESTHETICS AND THEN PREACH IT LIKE NO TOMORROW BC YOU SEE YOURSELF AS INFERIOR AND NEED TO GET AN UPPER HAND SO YOU DONT FEEL LIKE SHIT. ITS NATURAL, ITS OKAY. BUT ITS NOT OKAY TO SIMPLY DENY NT THEORY BC YOU HAVE NO FRIENDS AND ARE SOCIALLY STUNTED. 

IK THIS IS BRUTAL FOR YOU BUT THIS LIKE BLACKPILLING A BLUEPILLED NORMIE. YOU WILL REFUTE IT THEN COME TO TERMS WITH IT. THE ONLY LOGICAL END TO THE BLACKPILL IS SUICIDE SRS. 

ONCE YOU REALIZE YOUR LIFE IS TRULY OVER. YOU HAVE GONE THROUGH EVER COPE. EVERY POSSIBILITY. YOU DONT WANT TO BE FULLY BLACKPILLED. SO KEEP CRYING FOR MUH NT COPERS. KEEP LIVING YOUR LIFE IN A CONSTANT LIMBO OF COPING AND POSSIBLY ROPING. 

NEVER FORGET THAT YOUR GENETICS AND UPBRINGING IS EVERYTHING. WE ARE NOT EQUAL. LIFE IS NOT FAIR. YOU TRY TO COPE BY MAKING YOURSELF SEEM SUPERIOR BY SHITTING ON NT AND BECOMING ASPIE BUT ITS ALL COPE DEEP DOWN. 

WHY DO YOU THINK BLUEPILLING IS SO IMPORTANT TO SOCIETY? IF SUBHUMANS WERE BLACKPILLED THEY WOULD ROPE SRS. BLACKPILL IS FORBIDDEN KNOWLEDGE. ONLY GENETICALLY SUPERIOR INDIVIDUALS SHOULD KNOW OF THE BLACKPILL. THATS ALSO WHY CHADFISHING IS SO “WRONG.” ITS THE QUICKEST WAY TO BE BLACKPILLED... LIVING THE REALITY AS SOMEONE WHO IS BETTER LOOKING THAN YOU. 

NEVER FORGET THIS. *


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-place-has-become-a-lookism-net-2-0-cesspool.51075/
I see what @Ryo_Hazuki is talking about now JFL.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Dude shut the fuck up. I literally just told you what i see with my own eyes every single day. If you want to keep lying to yourself with muh blackpill, fine. You just dont want to accept that there's average guys out there slaying and you don't, you tell yourself that looks are everything and it's not your fault that you're still a virgin cause you was born with that face, instead of facing the fact that you lack social skills, so convenient right. If you dont want to leave your confort zone, alright man. I'm done.


this is a good way to cope for being subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing sometimes i feel like you're the only non autist person in this site. I can't read these comments anymore i'm out. Let them sink in the basement talking about barret and chico all day long. Whatever


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

@matlockmatt
Did you see my last post bro? You gonna post pics?
Don't get all defensive/heated and leave, stay and play with us, its only bant


matlockmatt said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing sometimes i feel like you're the only non autist person in this site. I can't read these comments anymore i'm out. Let them sink in the basement talking about barret and chico all day long. Whatever


>second time saying he's out
3rd time the charm?


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *IF YOU DENY NT THEORY YOURE CLEARLY NOT NT AND WILL NEVER BE.
> 
> NT WORKS WONDERS. BEING IN A CONSTANT CICRLE JERK LIKE PSL WHERE MUH LOOKS HOLD YOU BACK IS UTTER BULLSHIT. LEGIT KEEP CRYING FOR OP. ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCED HAD FUN WITH FRIENDS IRL OR HAS GONE TO PARTIES OR MUSIC FESTS KNOWS NT THEORY IS LEGIT.
> 
> ...


Didnt read but dont pretend that you are an NT person. Should I quote your previous posts about your difficulty making friends?

Edit: I'll do it anyway


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Making friends in college is hard for me bros





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> It’s hard because I heard all the people hanging out and chilling in their dorms but Im such an introvert at first it’s hard to get myself out there if there’s not an “excuse” to talk to people (like class, sports, clubs)


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

The only evidence for the bluepill is anecdotal

Meanwhile there's a litany of peer reviewed evidence in favor of the blackpill on r/blackpillscience

Just let that sink in


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing sometimes i feel like you're the only non autist person in this site. I can't read these comments anymore i'm out. Let them sink in the basement talking about barret and chico all day long. Whatever


Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

SURE! Avg guys do slay but who the fuck cares, attraction is it, sure i can slay but there is a astronomical difference between slaying and being actually desired by femoid in 201999


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Just leave this site then. No one's forcing you to stay here


Who told you someone is forcing me to stay here fam? This site helped me, there's great info about looksmaxxing such as skincare, regrowing your hair, etc... i had no idea what the fuck tretinoin was until i came here. That's not what i'm talking about. Go back and read the thread again.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> The only evidence for the bluepill is anecdotal
> 
> Meanwhile there's a litany of peer reviewed evidence in favor of the blackpill on r/blackpillscience
> 
> Just let that sink in


Aspie tinder experiments?


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Aspie tinder experiments?


r/blackpillscience. Go ahead


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 7, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Aspie tinder experiments?











What leads to romantic attraction: similarity, reciprocity, security, or beauty? Evidence from a speed-dating study - PubMed


Years of attraction research have established several "principles" of attraction with robust evidence. However, a major limitation of previous attraction studies is that they have almost exclusively relied on well-controlled experiments, which are often criticized for lacking ecological...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







> Years of attraction research have established several "principles" of attraction with robust evidence. However, a major limitation of previous attraction studies is that they have almost exclusively relied on well-controlled experiments, which are often criticized for lacking ecological validity. The current research was designed to examine initial attraction in a real-life setting-speed-dating. Social Relations Model analyses demonstrated that initial attraction was a function of the actor, the partner, and the unique dyadic relationship between these two. Meta-analyses showed intriguing sex differences and similarities. Self characteristics better predicted women's attraction than they did for men, whereas partner characteristics predicted men's attraction far better than they did for women. T*he strongest predictor of attraction for both sexes was partners' physical attractiveness.* Finally, there was some support for the reciprocity principle but no evidence for the similarity principle.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> SURE! Avg guys do slay but who the fuck cares, attraction is it, sure i can slay but there is a astronomical difference between slaying and being actually desired by femoid in 201999


some average guys slay but they slay a slew of 5s and 6s, I've met plenty of average "slayers" who were really the promiscous equivalent of trashmen but I've never met an average man who slays 7+ women on the reg
my favorite cope from these types is the "yeah dude oh my god she was so hot oh my god 10/10 easily"
"can I see a pic bro?"
"yeah sure here she is"


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

nt theory is best when you given into subhuman life, i will try if my surgeries fail, become a coping dancing normie that sells his soul to femoid and shit culture


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Who told you someone is forcing me to stay here fam? This site helped me, there's great info about looksmaxxing such as skincare, regrowing your hair, etc... i had no idea what the fuck tretinoin was until i came here. That's not what i'm talking about. Go back and read the thread again.


Just be a good dancer bro! Just make her laugh bro! Why looksmax then?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Who told you someone is forcing me to stay here fam? This site helped me, there's great info about looksmaxxing such as skincare, regrowing your hair, etc... i had no idea what the fuck tretinoin was until i came here. That's not what i'm talking about. Go back and read the thread again.


mate weren't you leaving?


----------



## Dogs (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.


The cope already started not even 1 sentence in


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> What leads to romantic attraction: similarity, reciprocity, security, or beauty? Evidence from a speed-dating study - PubMed
> 
> 
> Years of attraction research have established several "principles" of attraction with robust evidence. However, a major limitation of previous attraction studies is that they have almost exclusively relied on well-controlled experiments, which are often criticized for lacking ecological...
> ...


This is the first stuff that blackpilled me, piles and piles of studies and experiments and again and again looks came up as #1
where are the bluepill studies?
...is there even one?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

this post is just you realizing you have shit looks and social skills! congratulations


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing sometimes i feel like you're the only non autist person in this site. I can't read these comments anymore i'm out. Let them sink in the basement talking about barret and chico all day long. Whatever


when will you get the fact that if you've noticed the rare cases of mismatched couples it's because of the very fact they ARE rare, that's why they mark you
when a guy dates up it's usually due to status or money playing in a factor, women still fantasize about Chad
dude it's only fucking biology, humans want an attractive male to mate with, both women and men, due to high test in men, women can choose while men go for whatever they can
also in my own anecdotal evidence, people just end up with looksmatches


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Didnt read but dont pretend that you are an NT person. Should I quote your previous posts about your difficulty making friends


*LEGIT KEEP CRYING FOR ME. CRY ALL YOU WANT. LINK THEM I DONT CARE. I WILL BE JOINING A FRATERNITY IN A FEW MONTHS AND WILL FORGET ALL ABOUT THIS SITE. I HAVE FRIENDS. I HAVE PEOPLE WHO HIT ME UP FIRST TO HANG OUT. I WILL POST MYSELF HANGING OUT WITH MY FRIEND THIS WINTER BREAK WHOM IM STAYING WITH FOR TEN DAYS. ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE LOTS OF PICS OF ME PLAYING DIE, DROPPING ACID, GOING TO HIS FRAT PARTIES, AND GETTING HIGH AND VIBING. ILL BE SURE TO ANALYZE THEIR RATIOS WHEN IM HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE. 

THIS SITE IS FUCKING STUPID. THE ONLY REASON IM HERE IS BC OF @cocainecowboy @Bobbu flay AND A FEW OTHERS. THIS SITE IS MERE ENTERTAINMENT FOR ME.

ITS FUNNY HOW EVERY NT PERSON HERE LIKES ME SO I MUST BE NT IF I ATTARCT OTHER NT’S ON A FUCKING AUTISTIC SITE MMM?? YOU ARE WHAT YOU ATTRACT. 

KEEP CRYING FOR MY 1.02 MFR AND ALL MY OTHER ASPIE RATIOS. *


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

Alright I'll come at you with an anecdote of mine too. I know a guy who's the president of the school's and overall really NT guy. He has many female friends. He's still a virgin.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

prettyboymaxing needs narc censoring, every post on here he brings back to himself and his eye hollows jfl

big font too very cringe


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Nov 7, 2019)

The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.
The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing okay okay man you win you're NT I can't take another all caps bolded post


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *LEGIT KEEP CRYING FOR ME. CRY ALL YOU WANT. LINK THEM I DONT CARE. I WILL BE JOINING A FRATERNITY IN A FEW MONTHS AND WILL FORGET ALL ABOUT THIS SITE. I HAVE FRIENDS. I HAVE PEOPLE WHO HIT ME UP FIRST TO HANG OUT. I WILL POST MYSELF HANGING OUT WITH MY FRIEND THIS WINTER BREAK WHOM IM STAYING WITH FOR TEN DAYS. ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE LOTS OF PICS OF ME PLAYING DIE, DROPPING ACID, GOING TO HIS FRAT PARTIES, AND GETTING HIGH AND VIBING. ILL BE SURE TO ANALYZE THEIR RATIOS WHEN IM HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE.
> 
> THIS SITE IS FUCKING STUPID. THE ONLY REASON IM HERE IS BC OF @cocainecowboy @Bobbu flay AND A FEW OTHERS. THIS SITE IS MERE ENTERTAINMENT FOR ME.
> 
> ...


Where are the pics then? You're the most NT person on this forum right. Until then, keep bullshitting


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.
> The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.


yes social skills matter....


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing okay okay man you win you're NT I can't take another all caps bolded post


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> What leads to romantic attraction: similarity, reciprocity, security, or beauty? Evidence from a speed-dating study - PubMed
> 
> 
> Years of attraction research have established several "principles" of attraction with robust evidence. However, a major limitation of previous attraction studies is that they have almost exclusively relied on well-controlled experiments, which are often criticized for lacking ecological...
> ...


Yeah we get it, very attractive people have an advantage. But for normal low-high end range men, the differentiating factors are social status and personality.

The higher end of average to the lower end, don’t proportionally have the hottest girlfriends from top to bottom in accordance to their looks levels. That’s not even close to how it works.

An equally above average looking guy can be an incel whilst another one can have a lot of sex with above average girls.

Most guys fall into the average category, therefor the importance of social status and personality shouldn’t be ignored and dismissed as a cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Where are the pics then?


*WINTER BREAK. I CANT MAKE THE TEXT ANY BIGGER TO EMPHASIZE WHERE IT IS IN MY RANT.*


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


you have same pheno as doctor cox from scrubs very legit


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.
> The purpose of this post was to encourage you guys to start improving something that is really important in life. Hope someday you'll see for yourself.


mission accomplished and you have a good heart mate. I will think of you when I am drinking wine one night on the balcony of my northeastern home in a gated community with my 6 (hopefully 7 but hey) PSL wife and watching the mostly-white kids run around in the lawn, and I'll say to myself "he was right, mostly"


KEy21 said:


> Yeah we get it, very attractive people have an advantage. But for normal low-high end range men, the differentiating factors are social status and personality.
> 
> The higher end of average to the lower end, don’t proportionally have the hottest girlfriends from top to bottom. That’s not even close to how it works.
> 
> ...


yeh I actually agree with this post
like I said I'm graypilled


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *WINTER BREAK. I CANT MAKE THE TEXT ANY BIGGER TO EMPHASIZE WHERE IT IS IN MY RANT.*


LOL. What a bunch of shit this is. Just upload a picture from your phone gallery. It's that simple. Did you not take any picture with your friends in the last 6 months?

@jefferson

*Post platitudes, cherrypick, or bluepilled content*

_We hear enough of these "feel good" platitudes in our ordinary, everyday lives. We don't need to listen to it here. Cherrypicking is a terrible way to start a discussion, and threads/posts like these are usually used to push bluepilled ideas._
Remove this thread


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> you have same pheno as doctor cox from scrubs very legit


*I TAKE EXTREME OFFENSE TO THAT BC HIS LAST NAME IS COX. (i’m not homophobic don’t worry fbi) PLUS HES LIKE 53. MAYBE WHEN IM HIS AGE I WILL LOOK LIKE THAT (not bad tbh).*

*I HAVE THE PHENO OF A SURFER/SKATER. I DONT BELONG ON THIS SITE. THE ONLY REASON I SPERG OUT LIKE THIS IS TO KEEP MY SANITY AND NOT LOSE MY NT-NESS. *


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

*I DONT BELONG ON THIS SITE.

lol yet spends millions on hours here am done*


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *I DONT BELONG ON THIS SITE. *


dude have you seen your post count


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> *I DONT BELONG ON THIS SITE.
> 
> lol yet spends millions of hours here am done*


true but i leave it open on my browser 24/7 and it only stops counting when u close the site


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> true but i leave it open on my browser 24/7 and it only stops counting when u close the site


doesn't explain the 6 gorillion goy


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> dude have you seen your post count


no i just looked at it today damn bro i’m a no life i should kms shit.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no i just looked at it today damn bro i’m a no life i should kms shit.



WE NEED A IV OF NT NOW!!!! OUR boyo about to die


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no i just looked at it today damn bro i’m a no life i should kms shit.


maybe the real looksmaxx was the friends we made along the way


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 7, 2019)

It's all about your genes and childhood. Guys who are super outgoing like you desribed almost certainly had good childhoods....


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no i just looked at it today damn bro i’m a no life i should kms shit.


You have more than twice my messages and we joined around the same date. Keep bullshitting


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 7, 2019)

Not for PSL 3 males


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 7, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing


this is the most symetrical being being ive ever seen his harmony is amazing too wow wow 8Psl .


----------



## SeiGun (Nov 7, 2019)

the only black pill i realistically experienced is 
better looks give you more attention, friendliness, sex, better treatment
personality is easy, just copy wat normie would say, never say autist shit like "rate my eye area" to other person


----------



## shibo (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah i had a shit childhood im high inhib


----------



## Dogs (Nov 7, 2019)

I want to see evidence of this average to slightly above average guys with these 6 PSL holy fuck she's so hot, girls. I don't doubt they happen in LTR *rarely *but I've never seen it apart from random couples on the street and who knows the intricacies of that. These average guys that slay Supa hot fire girls 24/7 and in their sleep. Yeah dude I don't buy that at all.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I want to see evidence of this average to slightly above average guys with these 6 PSL holy fuck she's so hot, girls. I don't doubt they happen in LTR *rarely *but I've never seen it apart from random couples on the street and who knows the intricacies of that. These average guys that slay Supa hot fire girls 24/7 and in their sleep. Yeah dude I don't buy that at all.


Yeah it's a fantasy. I guarantee the girl is average looking.


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah all your life’s were predetermined by genetics and hormones. You couldn’t of mewed to save shit, couldn’t of ate during childhood to save shit. Not everyone wins, only like 1% of people get to be the desirable. If your average or above you should leave this shithole. Only found this site bc I thought I found some Forbidden height max techniques that I could use but I realized it is futile. My height is my height determined by factors I could not change. On here I only discovered more black pills That hit hard and gained nothing because what is the point of talking about ratios and shit you will never have. I got stuck on thinking that if my mom had a better diet during my birth, I could have been better. If I didn’t eat like shit during all my childhood, I could of been better. If I did this, I could of been better. Well I didn’t, and even if I did I probably wouldn’t of changed much. Yes many things are environmental but trust me you could not of eaten or mewed your way to what you want to be. Most people here will never be content with who they are, they want to be someone else, it’s unhealthy. Some people win some people lose that’s life, you get to decide what winning is though. To others life is not all looks, most people chase things to fill voids from things they never received . Life is cruel, it is a physical world based on looks, money, possessions. You might as well go out and get money so you can get what you need to fix your damn face and win for once. You will not achieve shit on this site though. Nobody is going to cry for you, pray for you, help you out, they are busy either winning or suffering in the same way. It really sucks though and learning shit on this site made me see how fucked the world really is. The homeless are ignored, mentally ill looked down upon, having good intentions means nothing if you are ugly, racism is prevalent still even on this site, and no1 is going to listen to your cry’s for help tbh. And the thing is if any of you guys were to wake up tomrrow with a god tier face and body you would not look back at this site or anyone on it and you would act the same treating the people who were like you like shit while you chase feelings to fill the void you have had all your life. I don’t know what I’m saying really though tbh I’m going off on tangents. Life is fuckeddddd. Should get off this site if you can it has some good tips but too many negative blackpilled incels trying to bring you down with them.


mattzdeb said:


> Yeah all your life’s were predetermined by genetics and hormones. You couldn’t of mewed to save shit, couldn’t of ate during childhood to save shit. Not everyone wins, only like 1% of people get to be the desirable. If your average or above you should leave this shithole. Only found this site bc I thought I found some Forbidden height max techniques that I could use but I realized it is futile. My height is my height determined by factors I could not change. On here I only discovered more black pills That hit hard and gained nothing because what is the point of talking about ratios and shit you will never have. I got stuck on thinking that if my mom had a better diet during my birth, I could have been better. If I didn’t eat like shit during all my childhood, I could of been better. If I did this, I could of been better. Well I didn’t, and even if I did I probably wouldn’t of changed much. Yes many things are environmental but trust me you could not of eaten or mewed your way to what you want to be. Most people here will never be content with who they are, they want to be someone else, it’s unhealthy. Some people win some people lose that’s life, you get to decide what winning is though. To others life is not all looks, most people chase things to fill voids from things they never received . Life is cruel, it is a physical world based on looks, money, possessions. You might as well go out and get money so you can get what you need to fix your damn face and win for once. You will not achieve shit on this site though. Nobody is going to cry for you, pray for you, help you out, they are busy either winning or suffering in the same way. It really sucks though and learning shit on this site made me see how fucked the world really is. The homeless are ignored, mentally ill looked down upon, having good intentions means nothing if you are ugly, racism is prevalent still even on this site, and no1 is going to listen to your cry’s for help tbh. And the thing is if any of you guys were to wake up tomrrow with a god tier face and body you would not look back at this site or anyone on it and you would act the same treating the people who were like you like shit while you chase feelings to fill the void you have had all your life. I don’t know what I’m saying really though tbh I’m going off on tangents. Life is fuckeddddd. Should get off this site if you can it has some good tips but too many negative blackpilled incels trying to bring you down with them.


I just realized this has nothing to do with this thread whatever gonna spam soon to get banned fuck this forum


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Yeah all your life’s were predetermined by genetics and hormones. You couldn’t of mewed to save shit, couldn’t of ate during childhood to save shit. Not everyone wins, only like 1% of people get to be the desirable. If your average or above you should leave this shithole. Only found this site bc I thought I found some Forbidden height max techniques that I could use but I realized it is futile. My height is my height determined by factors I could not change. On here I only discovered more black pills That hit hard and gained nothing because what is the point of talking about ratios and shit you will never have. I got stuck on thinking that if my mom had a better diet during my birth, I could have been better. If I didn’t eat like shit during all my childhood, I could of been better. If I did this, I could of been better. Well I didn’t, and even if I did I probably wouldn’t of changed much. Yes many things are environmental but trust me you could not of eaten or mewed your way to what you want to be. Most people here will never be content with who they are, they want to be someone else, it’s unhealthy. Some people win some people lose that’s life, you get to decide what winning is though. To others life is not all looks, most people chase things to fill voids from things they never received . Life is cruel, it is a physical world based on looks, money, possessions. You might as well go out and get money so you can get what you need to fix your damn face and win for once. You will not achieve shit on this site though. Nobody is going to cry for you, pray for you, help you out, they are busy either winning or suffering in the same way. It really sucks though and learning shit on this site made me see how fucked the world really is. The homeless are ignored, mentally ill looked down upon, having good intentions means nothing if you are ugly, racism is prevalent still even on this site, and no1 is going to listen to your cry’s for help tbh. And the thing is if any of you guys were to wake up tomrrow with a god tier face and body you would not look back at this site or anyone on it and you would act the same treating the people who were like you like shit while you chase feelings to fill the void you have had all your life. I don’t know what I’m saying really though tbh I’m going off on tangents. Life is fuckeddddd. Should get off this site if you can it has some good tips but too many negative blackpilled incels trying to bring you down with them.


I feel you bro. Humans are ugly and always have been ugly, inside and out. The blackpill is about much more than just the lookspill. There really is no end to the rabbithole of how horrific things are and there's always some new level to learn when it comes to seeing how fucked up the world is, it truly is blackpills all the way down, Hell doesn't have a ground floor


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I feel you bro. Humans are ugly and always have been ugly, inside and out. The blackpill is about much more than just the lookspill. There really is no end to the rabbithole of how horrific things are and there's always some new level to learn when it comes to seeing how fucked up the world is, it truly is blackpills all the way down, Hell doesn't have a ground floor


Yeah and now if I tried to block all of it out I wouldn’t be able to. It’s just too real. I can see it in everything. Even the institutions you think you can trust like religion are fucked. They have always been fucked and always been a way to make money. Life is possession, power, dominance. People on here probably call you cuck for caring too. If I was high t chad I’d still care about this shit, I’d probably get tired of the pleasure and see through it all tbh, but who knows maybe I’d wouldn’t. If god is real he truly has left us.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Yeah and now if I tried to block all of it out I wouldn’t be able to. It’s just too real. I can see it in everything. Even the institutions you think you can trust like religion are fucked. They have always been fucked and always been a way to make money. Life is possession, power, dominance. People on here probably call you cuck for caring too. If I was high t chad I’d still care about this shit, I’d probably get tired of the pleasure and see through it all tbh, but who knows maybe I’d wouldn’t. If god is real he truly has left us.


God is within us bro, hold tight to the good in your heart. The fact that you see how fucked things are is a good sign in a way.


----------



## rawdogprince (Nov 7, 2019)

i want a gitl who accepts my aspie/introversion tbh. dont think i vould be happy if i had to change to get a girl. i would always secretly resent her for making me leave my comfort zone


----------



## the next o'pry (Nov 7, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.
> 
> I personally know a guy (not my friend but i know him) and he is average, not tall, not muscular (has a good smile that's it) but he's extremely popular, funny, goes to all the music festivals and is 150% NT. The chicks here goes crazy for this dude, he get to fuck so many hot woman you just cant believe. And he's not the only one, i know a lot of other dudes who is really just average but get so many girls because of social skills/popularity/status.
> 
> ...


legit son, the reason why "subhumans" as they call here get laid is because they socialmaxxing and some of them moneymaxxing the blackpil is not everything there's more stuff that should be talk and this is one of this things


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Fuck this thread and everyone who likes it


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 8, 2019)

Your guys trauma of being socially rejected is causing you to cope by thinking looks are everything because good looking people have it better. you use that as an excuse to not try to have friends or get a girlfriend because it is futile in your assnine way of thinking which has been disproven multiple times. you want to feel powerless like everything is out of your control? Why? Because it gives you a excuse not to try.

You can have all the copes you want to feel superior to “normies”. muh iq, muh blackpill studies , muh race is better, but in the end your still the same mentally ill loner with no life who will be forever alone and has to make excuses to make himself feel better for his failures and sad life.

yes looks are important I’m never saying there not. But there not the reason your friendless and alone.

It’s the self repeating prophecy of your traumas manifesting in your life over and over again from your subconscious, causing you to push people away, ruin the remaining relationships you have, keeping yourself hidden from society by neeting. Not trying to approach people for fear of more social rejection which further destroys your social skills. It’s the reason your not “normal” or “nt”

even if your looksmaxed even if you become CHAD you will have those traumas forever following like a ghost fucking up your life at every turn. You can delude yourself into thinking looks can save you but deep down you know that’s not true. you will never be truly happy until you move on.

the only way to truly be free from the mental prison you have caged yourself in is to heal. To be able to let yourself move forward in life. To be able to say to yourself everything will be ok and genuinely mean it. To fall in love with life again. instead of locking yourself in the past being constantly tormented by your past failures and misgivings At every turn. You have to move on from this phase of trauma in your life.

Because if you don’t your doomed to suffer forever.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 8, 2019)

It's true. I've left my basement more recently and I've seen a lot of short guys with girlfriends which was major lifefuel. The girls in highschool also had boyfriends below their looksmatch. 
Personality is haloed by looks though. One should low inhib max and looksmax simultaneously. 
Its not all about girls. I want to be good looking, not some ugly guy with a gf.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your guys trauma of being socially rejected is causing you to cope by thinking looks are everything because good looking people have it better. you use that as an excuse to not try to have friends or get a girlfriend because it is futile in your assnine way of thinking which has been disproven multiple times. you want to feel powerless like everything is out of your control? Why? Because it gives you a excuse not to try.
> 
> You can have all the copes you want to feel superior to “normies”. muh iq, muh blackpill studies , muh race is better, but in the end your still the same mentally ill loner with no life who will be forever alone and has to make excuses to make himself feel better for his failures and sad life.
> 
> ...


Yeah there's a lot of truth to this ngl


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your guys trauma of being socially rejected is causing you to cope by thinking looks are everything because good looking people have it better. you use that as an excuse to not try to have friends or get a girlfriend because it is futile in your assnine way of thinking which has been disproven multiple times. you want to feel powerless like everything is out of your control? Why? Because it gives you a excuse not to try.
> 
> You can have all the copes you want to feel superior to “normies”. muh iq, muh blackpill studies , muh race is better, but in the end your still the same mentally ill loner with no life who will be forever alone and has to make excuses to make himself feel better for his failures and sad life.
> 
> ...


Looks are very important but unless you are a truecel you honestly have no excuse for not having friends. I agree with what you said.


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 8, 2019)

I see this and I see that is all I hear from retarded swines like you. I don't care for petty anecdotes, what I see in my day to day life corresponds with the blackpill.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 8, 2019)

It's true. I've left my basement more recently and I've seen a lot of short guys with girlfriends which was major lifefuel. The girls in highschool also had boyfriends below their looksmatch. 
Personality is haloed by looks though. One should low inhib max and looksmax simultaneously. 
Its not all about girls. I want to be good looking, not some ugly guy with a gf.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> It's true. I've left my basement more recently and I've seen a lot of short guys with girlfriends which was major lifefuel. The girls in highschool also had boyfriends below their looksmatch.
> Personality is haloed by looks though. One should low inhib max and looksmax simultaneously.
> Its not all about girls. I want to be good looking, not some ugly guy with a gf.


Yes we heard you the first time mate


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 8, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> It's true. I've left my basement more recently and I've seen a lot of short guys with girlfriends which was major lifefuel. The girls in highschool also had boyfriends below their looksmatch.
> Personality is haloed by looks though. One should low inhib max and looksmax simultaneously.
> Its not all about girls. I want to be good looking, not some ugly guy with a gf.


Never seen a shortie with a gf here


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 8, 2019)

Fucking hell cringe at this thread

some people are just so sensetive and mentally weak about a forum lmao


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 8, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This is literally reddit tier bluepill garbage and people are upvoting it.


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Nov 8, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.
> 
> I personally know a guy (not my friend but i know him) and he is average, not tall, not muscular (has a good smile that's it) but he's extremely popular, funny, goes to all the music festivals and is 150% NT. The chicks here goes crazy for this dude, he get to fuck so many hot woman you just cant believe. And he's not the only one, i know a lot of other dudes who is really just average but get so many girls because of social skills/popularity/status.
> 
> ...


Are you basing your story in a subjectively point of view?
I think your "dancer" slayer is probably a high PSL or have striking bones features!

I forgot to say: 
Ok let's say I go Ntmaxxing and leave the basement. I get a girlfriend and hit some pussies... For what? And more important in what conditions? 
Just think about it in reverse If I was a girl I would enjoy and fall in love deeper with Sean o Pry than with some average dude.
The slays are not the important thing here! Its the quality of life you can get by showing the best you can be in aesthetics because it conditions people behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 8, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *IF YOU DENY NT THEORY YOURE CLEARLY NOT NT AND WILL NEVER BE.
> 
> NT WORKS WONDERS. BEING IN A CONSTANT CICRLE JERK LIKE PSL WHERE MUH LOOKS HOLD YOU BACK IS UTTER BULLSHIT. LEGIT KEEP CRYING FOR OP. ANYONE WHO HAS EXPERIENCED HAD FUN WITH FRIENDS IRL OR HAS GONE TO PARTIES OR MUSIC FESTS KNOWS NT THEORY IS LEGIT.
> 
> ...


Keep coping dumbfuck, I already destroyed you before. If you were really "NT" you wouldn't be shitposting on a site like this filled with autists and typing like undisputed to sound even more aspie.

Oh and to OP: Your LOOKS determine your perceived personality and confidence


Enigmatic93 said:


> The only evidence for the bluepill is anecdotal
> 
> Meanwhile there's a litany of peer reviewed evidence in favor of the blackpill on r/blackpillscience
> 
> Just let that sink in


Couldn't have preached it better


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Nov 8, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.
> 
> I personally know a guy (not my friend but i know him) and he is average, not tall, not muscular (has a good smile that's it) but he's extremely popular, funny, goes to all the music festivals and is 150% NT. The chicks here goes crazy for this dude, he get to fuck so many hot woman you just cant believe. And he's not the only one, i know a lot of other dudes who is really just average but get so many girls because of social skills/popularity/status.
> 
> ...


How tall are these guys you talk about in your post?


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 8, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much.


Nope

Suggestions to the mods:
Ban anyone that suggests personality matters.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 8, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Yeah all your life’s were predetermined by genetics and hormones. You couldn’t of mewed to save shit, couldn’t of ate during childhood to save shit. Not everyone wins, only like 1% of people get to be the desirable. If your average or above you should leave this shithole. Only found this site bc I thought I found some Forbidden height max techniques that I could use but I realized it is futile. My height is my height determined by factors I could not change. On here I only discovered more black pills That hit hard and gained nothing because what is the point of talking about ratios and shit you will never have. I got stuck on thinking that if my mom had a better diet during my birth, I could have been better. If I didn’t eat like shit during all my childhood, I could of been better. If I did this, I could of been better. Well I didn’t, and even if I did I probably wouldn’t of changed much. Yes many things are environmental but trust me you could not of eaten or mewed your way to what you want to be. Most people here will never be content with who they are, they want to be someone else, it’s unhealthy. Some people win some people lose that’s life, you get to decide what winning is though. To others life is not all looks, most people chase things to fill voids from things they never received . Life is cruel, it is a physical world based on looks, money, possessions. You might as well go out and get money so you can get what you need to fix your damn face and win for once. You will not achieve shit on this site though. Nobody is going to cry for you, pray for you, help you out, they are busy either winning or suffering in the same way. It really sucks though and learning shit on this site made me see how fucked the world really is. The homeless are ignored, mentally ill looked down upon, having good intentions means nothing if you are ugly, racism is prevalent still even on this site, and no1 is going to listen to your cry’s for help tbh. And the thing is if any of you guys were to wake up tomrrow with a god tier face and body you would not look back at this site or anyone on it and you would act the same treating the people who were like you like shit while you chase feelings to fill the void you have had all your life. I don’t know what I’m saying really though tbh I’m going off on tangents. Life is fuckeddddd. Should get off this site if you can it has some good tips but too many negative blackpilled incels trying to bring you down with them.
> 
> I just realized this has nothing to do with this thread whatever gonna spam soon to get banned fuck this forum


Didn't read a single word. You pussied out in the other thread like a low IQ kid when I asked you for proof


DidntRead said:


> Nope
> 
> Suggestions to the mods:
> Ban anyone that suggests personality matters.



Can't wait for the mods to delete this thread jfl


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 8, 2019)

explain tinder lol jfl


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

Fucking true 
lost 3 GF because i was non NT and high inhib


----------



## karbo (Nov 8, 2019)

totally legit thread OP. i started heavily noticing this too, but when i wrote a thread about it all i got were a few 'dn rd's
the bluepill is actually real for some extent, the more you go to parties and social situations, the more you'll see that personality does actually matter A LOT

its even worse because in my friendgroup im known as the random funny as fuck 'dank' guy which is exactly the personality someone popular would have, but i just become shy when im around strangers because of my non-NTness


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Nov 8, 2019)

Having a personality (being NT) is contrary to popular belief on this site very important to guys in the 4-6.5/10 range as women have an UNLIMITED supply of men in that range. A woman is going to choose the most charismatic guy and your personality or game helps you achieve that. Even if you looksmax hard and eventually catch a girl looking you should approach as she won't approach you, this is where social skills/game/NT comes in. No matter how much you looksmax, you still have to open your mouth and talk to a woman. Unless you looksmaxx to become a 8, 9 or 10 which is not gonna happen, game techniques and cold approaching are very useful.

However, if a girl sees you as a 3, no amount of game/being NT can help you make her think of you as a 8.

Conclusion: game and personality helps you get girls who are already PHYSICALLY attracted to you. You can definitely turn a girl off by having weird mannerisms or doing weird beta shit like texting her all day or buying her flowers.

Money and status are also extremely important as you get older.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 8, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Fucking true
> lost 3 GF because i was non NT and high inhib


They didn't lose interest cause you were non NT they lost interest cause they had better options


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 8, 2019)

the majority of the userbase couldnt keep a partner for more than a week, 100% serious

they all know it too


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> the majority of the userbase couldnt keep a partner for more than a week, 100% serious
> 
> they all know it too


LTR is waste of time and money anyway


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 8, 2019)

”Only the very basics of the blackpill are irrefutably true, everything else, all other theories you read here you need take with a grain of salt.

People overexaggerate and create basement theories out of emotional investment referring to their own problems.

Everything matters (including midface and eyes), but nothing matters to the extremes people here make it so.”


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 8, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> LTR is waste of time and money anyway



always better than rotting alone in isolation

what else are you going to spend money on? my trips away with my girl were the highlights of my year

probably for a neet who spends all his money on raw meat and gym membership


----------



## Deleted member 2672 (Nov 8, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Suggestions to the mods:
> Ban anyone that suggests personality matters.



true
day doesnt pass without some bluepilled faggot like OP to tell us to go out the basement
like what do you think is the reason we are in the basement in the first place?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Nov 8, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> LTR is waste of time and money anyway



Not everyone can be a 10/10 chad who can play nightclub/tinder game and get laid with hot girls every week and have 50 girls on rotation waiting to fuck him. 

The rules of the game aren't the same for everyone. Some men should focus more on LTR game. Even if he has multiple girls who he is in a LTR with (secretly.)

A 4/10 male should probably play the long game and focus more on relationships instead. He shouldn't even enter a nightclub IMO.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 8, 2019)

u're all a bunch of retards


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would love to believe in stories like this but whenever people post pics of these SUPER GORGEOUS HOT GIRLS they're always painfully average. 6 PSL? Yeah alright mAtEy
> This stuff is on the same tier as "Yeah man I have a 3'4 bald leprechaun friend and he PULLS dude, he pulls way more than me even though I'm a 6'6 Chico clone with the Rock's bideltoid"
> one thing I will agree with is that you don't need to be super high PSL to get a decent gf like most people on here believe. But to be a slayer? That's when the blackpill hits and hits hard
> No NT for your face





forwardgrowth said:


> LIFE IS Written in bone





Enigmatic93 said:


> So many fucking reddit bluepills in this amoeba IQ post
> 
> -Ugly guys get hot girls
> -Just work on your personality bro
> -Just be funny bro





LordNorwood said:


> yeah mate I'm saying I don't believe you


My life experience and observations always confirmed the black pill


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 8, 2019)

Too some extent you are right, but good genetics (face, height, chad package) is hands down the best leg up in the world you can ever have.


----------



## lookismfugee (Nov 8, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> SHIT CHILDHOOD


brutal


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> always better than rotting alone in isolation
> 
> what else are you going to spend money on? my trips away with my girl were the highlights of my year
> 
> probably for a neet who spends all his money on raw meat and gym membership


Keep paying 100x more for some hole


----------



## oldcell (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice one mate
I thought the same untill heavy looksmax, and now i am ultimate blackpilled


----------



## SHARK (Nov 8, 2019)

This is why I hate most of this site's userbase. Majority of you look normal and I see similar looking guys getting girlfriends


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 8, 2019)

This is because most guys tend to overrate women and underrate other men unless they are into PSL. Most guys can't rate other guys for shit so usually 'hot girl with average guy' is a 7 girl with a guy that's like a 6 or 7 essentially looksmatched. Also, there are always exceptions to the rule with anything in life but bottom line is the better looking you are the easier life is in every way.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> SURE! Avg guys do slay but who the fuck cares, attraction is it, sure i can slay but there is a astronomical difference between slaying and being actually desired by femoid in 201999


You sound like a kid named Eugene who collects bugs in a jar. “hew hew hew these femoids hew hew hew"


----------



## 6foot3Mediterranean (Nov 8, 2019)

true
take the personality pill you peasants





Personality Types | 16Personalities


Extensive, research-backed profiles of 16 personality types: learn how different personalities approach romantic relationships, career choices, friendships, parenthood, and more.




www.16personalities.com





if your personality is not the ENTP/ESTP/ESFP/ENFJ/ENFP/ENTJ THEN FORGET ABOUT IT


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, there is something to it, OP.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

no personalities for manlets


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 8, 2019)

when I look at pictures from nightclubs on instagram, 90% of the time there isn't a single PSL 6+ guy 

so looks are most important because you'll basically mog every guy if you ascend to 6+ 

however 
1- you'll probably never ascend to 6+ because subhuman starting base or lack of money for all surgeries 
2- If most of the guys in parties are average, then you can slay too being average and NT 

everyone goal should be to looksmax to reach 5PSL, go out to party and learn to be NT and low inhib and start slaying a little bit 

the problem with blackpilled users is that only PSL 6+ matters, so they keep rotting in their basement until they reach it, which most likely will not, and remain lifelong incel losers


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks definitely matter in life, but it's not everything.
Obviously personality and behavior matters, for attraction also.
It's after you pass the looks threshold that your personality is judged.

For friendship, looks matter less. Men tolerate ugliness well.

To think behavior doesn't matter is delusional.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Nov 8, 2019)

These types of guys can get hot girls every now and then by being a dancing monkey for entertainment.

But to keep these girls they literally have to be on their A-game all the time, can never relax or get comfortable, and both he and the girl subconsciously know he's putting in the work to get her.

The guy is always in the chasing frame/mindset and it's hugely stressful for him.

The entire relationship is always on thin ice at her whim - i've seen this time and time again.

I'd rather looksmax and have girls passively attracted to me, and I can just be my normal self and not have to worry about being a clown.

You think this guy worries about his jokes or dance moves or has to put on an act to keep her?

Or does he just chill and be his true self and still get her?


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 8, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> These types of guys can get hot girls every now and then by being a dancing monkey for entertainment.
> 
> But to keep these girls they literally have to be on their A-game all the time, can never relax or get comfortable, and both he and the girl subconsciously know he's putting in the work to get her.
> 
> ...


Very very well said


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lol, cope


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 8, 2019)

NT is like being present in class so the hot girl gives you an ioi and possibly ascends you. Real attraction is that girl going home and rubbing her clit to instagram big dick psl 8s


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 8, 2019)

looks are definitely part of the equation but i've had similar experiences as OP seeing straight up ugly ogres with above average women. for people who are not properly socialized, we need to rely on other things like looks. however, i think most people here would benefit from putting half of their self improvement into looks and the other half on socialization even if that means just reading psychology books, watching popular tv shows, or whatever. if you can master small talk you will be seen as automatically charismatic. ask people about themselves and they will adore you.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> You sound like a kid named Eugene who collects bugs in a jar. “hew hew hew these femoids hew hew hew"


Eugene collects faps not bugs


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Eugene collects faps not bugs


ded srs?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> no personalities for manlets


height does not not not not matter


----------



## pisslord (Nov 8, 2019)

Not cope


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 8, 2019)

Or just message locals online and if they show no interest, you know where you stand.

You don’t need to go outside to know wether locals are interested in you or not.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

*BrettyBoyLocal wise incel*


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 8, 2019)

*COMEON GUYS ITS ALL ABOUT PERSONALITY GIRLS DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT LOOKS





Looks matter 100% if it is about attraction and general good life. I have the same personality before i looksmaxxed annd after. Now that i am fully looksmaxxed people off my past try to be my friends and in general people treat me way better. Despite my personality being 100% the same*


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## the next o'pry (Nov 8, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> when I look at pictures from nightclubs on instagram, 90% of the time there isn't a single PSL 6+ guy
> 
> so looks are most important because you'll basically mog every guy if you ascend to 6+
> 
> ...


legit son, on one og=f my threads I said that is not common to see a PSL 6+ because only like 20 percent of the whole poblation is a legit PSL 6+


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 8, 2019)

Gudru said:


> They didn't lose interest cause you were non NT they lost interest cause they had better options



nope :



bassfreak said:


> I can confirm this , all of my 3 GF left me because i was not NT and high inhib plus some degree of social anxiety
> i can ASSURE non of them is with CHAD now or not even chad lite
> i can ASSURE you all of them were into me sexually attracted



Dont put a valuable woman in same bag with fucking tinder whores who dont have any value and they are only sperm bag with no brain.
When u get older you will understand some things


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 8, 2019)

MY EYES HURT

GO BACK TO REDDIT YOU FAGGOT

KYS BLUEPILLED COPER


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 8, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> MY EYES HURT
> 
> GO BACK TO REDDIT YOU FAGGOT
> 
> KYS BLUEPILLED COPER


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 8, 2019)

I have no words to say


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 8, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> I have no words to say


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 8, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> It was obviously an exaggeration mate, I was referencing those countless threads on 4chan where if you post anything about any kind of height struggle near insantaneously like four people will come in with some bullshit story about how they have a 5'6 friend who apparently is swimming in women
> its the same fantasy as thinking some average looking dude is banging high PSL girls constantly. I will believe it when I see it. Doubt I'll ever see it.


Go outside you will see personally I have had 2 beautiful girlfriends in the past one even while i was chubby and less NT, love is real being funny opens people up granted this wont happen if u are below the looks threshold which depends from girl to girl


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> granted this wont happen if u are below the looks threshold


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 8, 2019)

threshold is pretty much be taller than the girl softmaxx as much as you can for almost 90 percent of the ppl , like i said i was chubby kinda fugly too at the time still landed a stacy lite


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> *COMEON GUYS ITS ALL ABOUT PERSONALITY GIRLS DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT LOOKS
> View attachment 159175
> 
> 
> Looks matter 100% if it is about attraction and general good life. I have the same personality before i looksmaxxed annd after. Now that i am fully looksmaxxed people off my past try to be my friends and in general people treat me way better. Despite my personality being 100% the same*


Indeed. Preach it brother


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 8, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Personality matters so fucking much. I know a lot of dudes who is average to under average looking and yet they're fucking and starting relationships with the most hot and gorgeous girls.
> 
> I personally know a guy (not my friend but i know him) and he is average, not tall, not muscular *(has a good smile that's it)*



A good smile is literally the most attractive feature a guy can have, you fucking mong.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 8, 2019)

Then explain lot's of Nt virgin soyboys


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> the majority of the userbase couldnt keep a partner for more than a week, 100% serious
> 
> they all know it too


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 8, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Then explain lot's of Nt virgin *soyboys*


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 8, 2019)

Some people here needs a permban for pushing idiotic bluepill crap. Needless to argue further.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 8, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Some people here needs a permban for pushing idiotic bluepill crap. Needless to argue further.


*KEEP CRYING FOR OP YOU AUTIST.*


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 9, 2019)

you literally cannot make yourself NT, that's a lie, you're either born autistic or you're not. its not something you can overcome.


----------



## Over (Nov 9, 2019)

Interesting thread I think truth to blackpill is somewhere in the middle same as bluepill - both worlds got some truth to them.

How can socially isolated bullied mentally ill suicidal obsessed with own looks socialskillless friendless KHHV can become NT besides antidepressants which I started taking for 3 days now.


----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 9, 2019)

some good autism in this thread on both sides which (as always) is very easy to break down:

both things play a critical role, with money, status, lifestyle and type matching being other factors

let say one guy is decent looking, makes decent money but he has no friends and his lifestyle consists of internet porn and gymcelling: hes going to cope that only looks matter so that he doesnt have to leave the basement or focus on improving his shit personality that has left him isolated. (psl user)

then lets say there is another guy, hes ugly af but he has a decent social life and every so often he gets lucky and gets laid. he copes that looks dont really matter because his even uglier friend gets laid every so often too and they both think that they have great personalities. a simple chin surgery and weightloss could change his life but he refuses and tries to mew and act more alpha around women. (redditor)

why do people cope with their shitty choices which keep them locked in a shitty situation rather than acknowledge them and change? 

because we're creatures of habit that are evolved to do the same mundane survival shit over and over and learn how to cope with it. 

believe or not there is a delicate balance to finding success in life and most people who have time to post long winded nonsense and argue back and forth on the internet dont have that information (surprise)


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> *KEEP CRYING FOR OP YOU AUTIST.*


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 9, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> you literally cannot make yourself NT, that's a lie, you're either born autistic or you're not. its not something you can overcome.


If you're legitimately autistic, yeah you can't change it. 
I've been turned into a non-NT guy over time. Started being addicted to video games at a young age, never had social exposure. 
Now, the more I try to socialize, the more "normal" I become.


----------

